# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  کامپوننت Tapiex (تلفن گویا) + 23 مثال

## farboodj1375

سلام.
سلام.
شاید خیلی ها بخوان یه چیزایی در مورد کامپوننت Tapiex یاد بگیرن.(برای ساخت سیستم تلفن گویا).
فابلایی که گذاشتم , اولی خود کامپوننت هست (فکر کنم نسخه .... هست چون موقع اجرا دیگه پیغام نمیده ولی تو about نوشته Unregistered)
فایل دوم هم 23 تا سمپل با این کامپونت هست.
البته برای اجرای سورس ها کامپوننت رو تو مسیر برنامه بریزین یا کامپوننت رو رجیسترش کنین.


موفق باشین.
 :لبخند:

----------


## setroyd

مهم رجیستر کردنش هست در غیر این صورت kdtele از همش بهتره در رابطه با این موضوع .

----------


## farboodj1375

سلام.
مگه رجیستر نیست؟

----------


## farboodj1375

ببخشید, منظورم از اینکه رجیسترش کنین این بود که به ویندوز معرفیش کنین.)RegServ32(

----------


## setroyd

نه تو سیستم من register نیست .

----------


## farboodj1375

یعنی وقتی برنامه رو اجرا میکنین یه پیغام از طرف کامپوننت نمایش داده میشه؟

----------


## m2011kh

ببخشید چون من یه آموزش یا درس واحد و مشخصی نخوندم و با کتاب و نت یاد گرفتم خیلی از چیز های حرفه ای رو بلدم ولی تو بعضی چیز های پیش پا افتاده گیر میکنم.
کامپوننت رو چجوری باید رجیستر کرد؟

----------


## ramzdar

این دستور رو توی Run بنویس:
REGSVR32 Path
منظور از Path همون مسیر کامپوننت هست.

----------


## farboodj1375

سلام.
البته اگه منظورتون از رجیستر کردن (وارد کردن RegisterationCode) برداشتن محدودیت ها یا به نوعی کرک کردن هست,شما نگاه کنید که وقتی برنامه رو اجرا میکنید,آیا یک پیغام نمایش داده میشه یا نه.اگه نمایش داده نمیشه که کرک شده هست.
البته فکر کنم کرک ناقص هست چون تو about نوشته Unregistered . 
اینو تو سیستم خودم رجیسترش کردم.(ک.ر.ک)

----------


## farboodj1375

راستی واقعا دستتون درد نکنه.40 نفر دانلود کردن ولی حتی یکبار هم تشکر نشده...

----------


## m2011kh

آقای *ramzdar
خوب من مخوام با کد این کارو بکنم  اون وقت کدش چی میشه.
یعنه با ویژال بیسیک رجیسترش کنم.
*

----------


## farboodj1375

سلام.
اگه بخواین با کد اینکارو بکنین باید دستور Shell رو به اولش اضافه کنین.
موفق باشین.

----------


## Hirbod2007

من دنبال یک راهنمای خوب فارسی می گردم ضمنا اگه موبایل آوای انتظار داشته باشه پیغام رو پخش می کنه چجوری مشکل وحل کنم البته پیش پیش از شما تشکر ویژه دارم

----------

